# Pickled beets



## LivinGreen (Mar 26, 2013)

Can you water bath can pickled beets?
Low ph but does the pickling help?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

It depends on how much vinegar you use.

If you make them like the pickles you posted about in the canning thread they should be just fine water bathed, if it is acidic enough to pickle a cucumber, it will pickle a beet.


----------



## recoilless_57mm (Oct 15, 2012)

Using 5% vinegar is suggested if you are going to water bath. Be aware that there is less expensive vinegar out there. It is usually 4%. I also use distilled white vinegar to pickle with. For beets I use a ratio of 4-cups white 5% distilled vinegar to 2-cups water & 2-cups sugar. If you like your beets spiced up a bit use a couple of table spoons of pickling spice in a small cloth bag when you initially heat the pickling stock. I don't know what your book is suggesting for a water bath time. I usually water bath for 35 minutes. If in doubt error on the side of caution.

Also, if you would like a good book on home canning etc., go to a site called backwoods home. There you will find a book written by Jackie Clay. It is in my opinion an excellent book. Take care and good luck, Recoilless


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

LivinGreen said:


> Can you water bath can pickled beets?
> Low ph but does the pickling help?


I have been using this method for 40 years using garden and grocery bought beets.
I just dehydrated some to empty some jars.
Nice for crunching on salads, or just eating from the bag.

For a 9 quart yield, I heat 4 1/2 cups water with 7 cups apple cider vinegar, 4 1/2 cups sugar.
Add 4 cinnamon sticks, 2 tsp. allspice, 2 tsp. salt, and 2 tsp. cloves.
Simmer for 15 minutes. Pour into prepared jars leaving 1/2 inch head space and hot water bath for 25 minutes.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't guess. It's too much work to have it get moldy.

Just go here and follow the recipe.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_06/pickled_beets.html

Next buy the book published by the Georgia extension service. It's a prepper MUST have. It gives the best current methods. It also isn't full of non-sense 6 pint jar recipies for overzelous foodies like the BALL publication.

http://setp.uga.edu/


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

stanb999 said:


> Next buy the book published by the Georgia extension service. I's a prepper MUST have. It gives the best current methods. It also isn't full of non-sense 6 pint jar recipies for overzelous foodies like the BALL publication.
> 
> http://setp.uga.edu/


We used those videos to learn how to can & they were very well done. :congrat:


----------

